# New yeti knockoff: Bayou Ice Boxes, anyone used?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

My friend's family in Bayou la Batre, AL has started having new coolers produced, called Bayou Ice Boxes. I've heard good things about them, but was wondering if anyone on here has used them. They run anywhere from 100-300 dollars cheaper than their yeti counterpart, so if the performance is even close I will probably pick up one or two. They have a website so check them out if you're interested. Any reviews are appreciated.


Jonathan


----------



## dsar592

do you have the website info?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

bayouiceboxes.com


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I have not used one but they are very reasonably priced. I may get a 50 or 70 for my kayak. Lets see some reviews.


----------



## John B.

Definitely cheaper than a yeti... the handles look like junk. And the colors aren't all that appealing ... 

Might be worth a try.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ

Yeah, the handles don't look like they'll last too terribly long under a full load. The rest looks OK.

It looks like you could replace the plastic handle and run a rope behind the part that attaches to the box.

I'll wait on the beige and might get the 37 - that's big enough to stuff a Florida deer in there.


----------



## JoeZ

$35 shipping on the 37? Dang.


----------



## LTRAIN

Navarre Seafood off 98 has a few of those on their shelves. Noticed them last week. Decent construction. Lot cheaper. Only thing I found odd was the large variety of goofy colors.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

JoeZ said:


> $35 shipping on the 37? Dang.


You could drive to Mobile for that!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I'll be waiting on the beige, they're only about ten miles from me so I will run down there when I get one.


----------



## JoeZ

jasoncooperpcola said:


> You could drive to Mobile for that!



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## CatCrusher

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I'll be waiting on the beige, they're only about ten miles from me so I will run down there when I get one.


According to the website they have the beige now.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

The website says Feb 5th for the beige.


----------



## Hack

If they look goofy enough I'll get one. I want it to look messed up so that nobody will steal it.


----------



## CatCrusher

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The website says Feb 5th for the beige.


I must be blind because I don't see that on the site. When i go to place order it gives me the option for beige as a color.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

sbarrow said:


> I must be blind because I don't see that on the site. When i go to place order it gives me the option for beige as a color.


Click on coolers, and then family size, in big red letters over every cooler it says beige is available on 2/5/13.


----------



## CatCrusher

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Click on coolers, and then family size, in big red letters over every cooler it says beige is available on 2/5/13.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep see it now. They might want to put that on the order online page to keep someone from ordering something they don't have. I kinda like the orange anyway.


----------



## Orion45

LTRAIN said:


> Only thing I found odd was the large variety of goofy colors.


Goofy colors? What did you expect? Product is made in Alabama by an obvious AU fan.  

At first I thought the owner was appealing to both Auburn and Alabama fans. However, upon closer color analysis of the coolers, I came to the conclusion that the company owner is probably an AU fan. The red cooler color just doesn't match the Crimson Tide's colors. :whistling:


----------



## 60hertz

Yeti's marketing is the best in the world.

Their markups are ridiculous too.

Are they good? Yep? But, are they any better than the other rotomolded coolers on the market? Doubt it.


----------



## Gio

I just bought one of the 37 liter in beige color. It was only $115, and shipping was $18 to Navarre. The lady there told me that if they have a truck delivering to one of the local restaurants, they will throw it on there to save the freight charge.
I will let put a review on here when it gets here.
Gio


----------



## Gio

Ok,
I received the cooler this afternoon. It was not the greatest finish, but for the price it was acceptable. The one thing I was disappointed about was that in the pictures on their website it showed rubber latches, the one I received had metal latches. I asked about it and she said that they had problems with the rubber latches so now only ship with metal (she did say they were stainless). She also offered to let me ship it back if I wasn't satisfied, but I did not think it would be worth losing 36 dollars in shipping, and have nothing to show for it.hopefully it will end up working well, and be worth the money.
I will give updates after I use it some.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Pichers?


----------



## Gio

I will post some tomorrow if I can get it to work. I always seem to have. Problems getting them to post.


----------



## Gio

I think it worked. If it did. I will take more.


----------



## -WiRtH-

JoeZ said:


> I'll wait on the beige and might get the 37 - that's big enough to stuff a Florida deer in there.


They should build one the size and shape of a truck toolbox and make it diamond plate. I'd buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Gio

A couple more pics


----------



## Gio

The hinge finish kind of rough


----------



## Gio

Last pic, the seal looks like weatherstripping


----------



## Gio

I will say this, it is sturdy. I will be using it this weekend, and will post the results


----------



## bamachem

Yeah, they're cheaper than a yeti, but those things look like they were just hapazardly thrown together on both design and choice of fittings/handles. Not very well though out with the craptastic plastic handle design. Yeah, they'll keep ice, I'm sure. I won't be spending $180+ on one with that big fugly logo on the front and the thought of having to change handles and possibly latches just to make it "right".

If they would have just used a couple holes molded into a section of the lip they could have had rope handles. Those plastic handles probably won't last in the sun, and they aren't easily user-changable as they're riveted to the outer shell. Also makes me wonder how thick the plastic shell is right there too. Get enough ice/water in it and in the right conditions the rivets might pull out. On the smaller chests like the one pictured above, you don't have to worry about that, but get up over 100at and it's a valid concern.

Also, their "Dimension" page is so screwed up that the LxWxH listings are not consistent. Sometimes it's WxLxH and then HxWxL then LxHxW... 

In all, the smaller one are probably a decent buy for the money. The larger ones may be OK if you're not transporting them a lot. Looks like with a couple revisions to the design and some updates/consistency to their website, it might be a good product. However, with so many Johnny-come-latelys to the rotomoulded cooler market, I'm a little hesitant to plop down that kind of coin just to see if it works.


----------



## Gio

Ok,
I took this out fishing all day Saturday, (got skunked), and came home with half a cooler full of ice. I checked it this morning, which is around 36 hours, and all of the ice was melted.
I would not recommend this cooler.


----------



## bamachem

Ouch. I would be returning that thing!


----------



## rufus1138

dang, i was looking into these and i thought we might have a good competitor for yeti.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Yeti is the way to go.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Has anyone tried the Pelican coolers? I know they aint the purdiest......


----------

